# shudder/vibrations on my nissan vanette



## colinvansmith (Nov 23, 2010)

today whilst driving i noticed that when i was moved to sencond gear and started accelerating i got this shudder/vibration through the van and as i got faster it went away 

when i moved into third it happened again but not as severe and the same with first it seems to be the worst in second

when i went into second and drove at the speed at which it shuddered/vibrated i kept that constant speed for a few hundred metres and it continued to shudder until i accelerated past it then changed to third

has anyone any ideas what could cause this could it be a blocked fuel pump

its a 2001 2.3 deisel and the engines sounds fine apart from that

thanks

col


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I would check the fuel filter honestly.


----------

